# New Shampoo...Yummy!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Just wanted to tell you all about a new shampoo I bought for my pups, and we tried it out yesterday. Good Lord! I can't stop smelling them...they smell soooo good! It's Italian Pet Spa Italian Buttermilk and Sugar...got it at Petco. They smell like cookies!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! I know what you mean about "can't stop smelling them". I have a couple that are heavily fragranced like that and totally understand.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

trueblue said:


> They smell like cookies!!


So makes me want to watch "Michael" again!


----------

